# What makes "short shorts" "short shorts"?



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

What makes "short shorts" "short shorts"?

A lot people say that if it doesn't pass your knees they're short shorts. Like right now, The shorts I'm wearing right now go half way past my knees. What does that make them? Half short shorts?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 2, 2013)

those are not short shorts.

short shorts are the closest thing to underwear you can find.


----------



## Wither (Oct 2, 2013)

Anything less than half your thigh.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2013)

There are people who have underwear that is longer than their "short shorts".


----------



## Saga (Oct 2, 2013)

If the bottom of the shorts only reaches 4 inches past the waistband, they're short shorts.
Overly sexy and Nsfw example


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 2, 2013)

Anything shorter than this:

http://www.viciousstyle.com/images/gymshortsblue.jpg


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 2, 2013)

If you have the feeling that your junk is gonna pop out of your shorts in some way (whether you are male or female) you ware wearing short shorts.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 2, 2013)

I define short shorts as when the butt cheeks can be seen while wearing them.

And your parents scoff at you for wearing them as day clothes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Impact, what the Hell? lol

Too long to be shorts, to short to be pants! Shpants!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, why do wear shorts? Because "They're comfy and easy to wear." Thanks, Youngster from Pokemon Red and Blue!


----------



## Wrobel (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Too long to be shorts, to short to be pants! Shpants!



Personally I like 'Shants' or 'Ports'. Heh, almost nautical sounding


----------



## Wither (Oct 2, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Personally I like 'Shants' or 'Ports'. Heh, almost nautical sounding


Shants are pants that have been shit in.


----------



## Wrobel (Oct 2, 2013)

Wither said:


> Shants are pants that have been shit in.


Well crap, I guess we cant use that one anymore.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> What makes "short shorts" "short shorts"?
> 
> A lot people say that if it doesn't pass your knees they're short shorts. Like right now, The shorts I'm wearing right now go half way past my knees. What does that make them? Half short shorts?



Just use your fucking common sense. Dear lord. Did this really deserve its own thread?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 2, 2013)

What.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Just use your fucking common sense. Dear lord. Did this really deserve its own thread?


0/10

Try again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> 0/10
> 
> Try again.



Do you actually think I'm trolling?

Holy shit.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 2, 2013)

fun fact, short shorts are also known as booty shorts.


----------



## Saga (Oct 2, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> fun fact, short shorts are also known as booty shorts.


Unrelated// I think booty shorts look horrible on men. No matter how hot.
SHIT JUST ISNT RIGHT, y0.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> What.


I don't wanna get called a homo.


Saliva said:


> Do you actually think I'm trolling?
> 
> Holy shit.


Why are you derailing my topic?


----------



## Saga (Oct 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I don't wanna get called a homo.
> 
> Why are you derailing my topic?


That's not derailing. Want derailing?
Let's start with a good old fashioned godwin. Did you know that short shorts were invented by Nazi soldiers to increase mobility in training? True facts


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why are you derailing my topic?



It was never my intention to do so. To be derailing I would have to either introduce a new topic or nitpick an off topic part of an otherwise on topic post. My first post, regardless of my appreciation for the topic at hand, did neither of those. If anyone is to blame for "derailing", it would be you for accusing me of derailment and causing me to defend my intentions in the first fucking place.

My point is that this question has no business having its own thread, especially since there is very little content in the OP. It belongs in the "things you just dont understand" thread, along with every other stupid question that doesn't deserve its own individual thread.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2013)

In all seriousness, short shorts get labeled as such when they provide less coverage than a pair of men's boxers and turn heads when someone wears them in public.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It was never my intention to do so. To be derailing I would have to either introduce a new topic or nitpick an off topic part of an otherwise on topic post. My first post, regardless of my appreciation for the topic at hand, did neither of those. If anyone is to blame for "derailing", it would be you for accusing me of derailment and causing me to defend my intentions in the first fucking place.
> 
> My point is that this question has no business having its own thread, especially since there is very little content in the OP. It belongs in the "things you just dont understand" thread, along with every other stupid question that doesn't deserve its own individual thread.


Are you upset????????????


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 2, 2013)

Saga said:


> That's not derailing. Want derailing?
> Let's start with a good old fashioned godwin. Did you know that short shorts were invented by Nazi soldiers to increase mobility in training? True facts


that blew my mind, does that mean shorts were created for evil?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Like right now, The shorts I'm wearing right now go half way past my knees. What does that make them? Half short shorts?


These are a thing called "capris."


----------



## Wither (Oct 2, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> that blew my mind, does that mean shorts were created for evil?



Evil is all based on preception. Their slave scientists made many discoveries. Also, no they weren't, that's that's a really sad attempt at humor and it physically hurt me. 

I'm pretty sure this question has been answered btw :u


----------



## Aleu (Oct 2, 2013)

Saga said:


> Unrelated// I think booty shorts look horrible on men. No matter how hot.
> SHIT JUST ISNT RIGHT, y0.



iono I like it :3c


----------



## Distorted (Oct 2, 2013)

If you can see cheeks, then they're short shorts. 

The only place I wouldn't question them in is in a sport event. When I ran cross country, everyone wore shorts just long enough to hide everything. The only reason I did as well as I did was because I would focus on the guys butts in front of me. It helped me keep........focus. Yeah, that's the word.


----------



## Willow (Oct 2, 2013)

In middle school and high school, the general rule for determining whether your shorts were too short or not was to put your hands at either side and if your met to your fingertips they were fine to wear. 

Another general rule is that if you wear a shirt and it looks like you're not wearing pants, they're too short.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2013)

Distorted said:


> If you can see cheeks, then they're short shorts.
> 
> The only place I wouldn't question them in is in a sport event. When I ran cross country, everyone wore shorts just long enough to hide everything. The only reason I did as well as I did was because I would focus on the guys butts in front of me. It helped me keep........focus. Yeah, that's the word.



And that's the one thing that kept me AWAY from cross country- I just never felt that confident in how my legs looked and I didn't want to get gawked at for wearing shorts that left less to the imagination than a pair of underwear so I stayed out. If they had let us wear tracksuits, even in warmer weather, I would have tried out for it.


----------



## Wither (Oct 3, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> And that's the one thing that kept me AWAY from cross country- I just never felt that confident in how my legs looked and I didn't want to get gawked at for wearing shorts that left less to the imagination than a pair of underwear so I stayed out. If they had let us wear tracksuits, even in warmer weather, I would have tried out for it.



And yet you want to look at other's underwear for your arousal. 
Hrmm


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 3, 2013)

Those shorts are really gay


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> Another general rule is that if you wear a shirt and it looks like you're not wearing pants, they're too short.


What if you just like wearing huge shirts?

I've never been the type to wear itty bitty shorts, but I would walk around in shorts and some t-shirts that I could also use as nightgowns.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 3, 2013)

Wither said:


> And yet you want to look at other's underwear for your arousal.
> Hrmm



Well, it's one thing to see a glimpse of "whale tail" or a guy sagging his pants a little bit- if you can unintentionally flaunt that you have sex appeal, that's awesome and potential mates will go out of their way to talk to you. But to have to run around the schoolyards in what amounts to a pair of school-branded boxers, all in  public view as part of your practice, that's embarrassing. I know it's a strange dichotomy that if you flaunt your body without trying, you're sexy but if you actually dress down to make people excited, people will think of you as lecherous, but that's the system. We're all trying to be unintentionally attractive but you have to be careful not to try too hard.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

Darryl...honeybun. Pleeeaaaaassse don't speak like we're animals in the wild. A man or woman worth a damn is not going to "mate" with someone who's butt is hanging out. Many people have more class than to go after hoochie mamas/daddies.


----------



## Wither (Oct 3, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, it's one thing to see a glimpse of "whale tail" or a guy sagging his pants a little bit- if you can unintentionally flaunt that you have sex appeal, that's awesome and potential mates will go out of their way to talk to you. But to have to run around the schoolyards in what amounts to a pair of school-branded boxers, all in  public view as part of your practice, that's embarrassing. I know it's a strange dichotomy that if you flaunt your body without trying, you're sexy but if you actually dress down to make people excited, people will think of you as lecherous, but that's the system. We're all trying to be unintentionally attractive but you have to be careful not to try too hard.



what? 
WHAT? 
*WHAT?*

I'm simultaneously suffocating from laughter and dying of an aneurysm.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

NOW I see what Littlerock was talking about...


----------



## Lomberdia (Oct 3, 2013)

Saga said:


> If the bottom of the shorts only reaches 4 inches past the waistband, they're short shorts.
> Overly sexy and Nsfw example


That....was very nice. ;3
Gave me a tingly feeling in my pants


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> iono I like it :3c



Depends on the guy, don't need bootybearcheeks. I mean guys can be hot for various reasons  Not just Mr Metrosexual


----------



## Keeroh (Oct 3, 2013)

Short-shorts are denim panties.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Are you upset????????????



Stop evading my point. You're making yourself sound like an idiot.


----------



## Wither (Oct 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Stop evading my point. You're making yourself sound like an idiot.


You're talking to Impact. 
No one wins here and no one ever will.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Depends on the guy, don't need bootybearcheeks. I mean guys can be hot for various reasons  Not just Mr Metrosexual


Throw some high heels on that shit.
Brings out the thighs very nicely.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Stop evading my point. You're making yourself sound like an idiot.


It took you a whole day to post that?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It took you a whole day to post that?



Ladies, ladies you're both pretty!


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> What if you just like wearing huge shirts?
> 
> I've never been the type to wear itty bitty shorts, but I would walk around in shorts and some t-shirts that I could also use as nightgowns.


Ehh, that's slightly different. I'm talking about a regular sized, maybe slightly larger shirt, and it just barely covers your shorts. Not shirts where they go half way down your thigh because I almost feel like that's intentional. 



DarrylWolf said:


> Well, it's one thing to see a glimpse of "whale tail" or a guy sagging his pants a little bit- if you can unintentionally flaunt that you have sex appeal, that's awesome and potential mates will go out of their way to talk to you. But to have to run around the schoolyards in what amounts to a pair of school-branded boxers, all in  public view as part of your practice, that's embarrassing. I know it's a strange dichotomy that if you flaunt your body without trying, you're sexy but if you actually dress down to make people excited, people will think of you as lecherous, but that's the system. We're all trying to be unintentionally attractive but you have to be careful not to try too hard.


Darryl..why do you do this?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ladies, ladies you're both pretty!



Vogue material fo sho!


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Short shorts are a pair of shorts that exposes parts of the leg that are not meant to be exposed and are usually worn by females, or males who are extremely comfortable with themselves.


----------



## Wither (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Short shorts are a pair of shorts that exposes parts of the leg that are not meant to be exposed and are usually worn by females, or males who are extremely comfortable with themselves.


Hawt. 
He atleast pulls off the look quite well.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It took you a whole day to post that?



Yes. I spent all day sitting in front of my computer with this thread pulled up thinking about the best possible retort to "LAWL U MAD BRO XDDD".


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yes. I spent all day sitting in front of my computer with this thread pulled up thinking about the best possible retort to "LAWL U MAD BRO XDDD".



I'd give it up.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yes. I spent all day sitting in front of my computer with this thread pulled up thinking about the best possible retort to "LAWL U MAD BRO XDDD".


Well judging from your last post you _do_ seem mad.

That and the fact I see your name under the "Thread Information" box for a hour after I post.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2013)

I realize I have a thing for red shorts when I draw. I didn't realize that I drew that so much. :c


----------

